# Latest dolls or clothes made.



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Here are some of the dolls I've made in the last two years. I really like making dolls. There are some excellent tips in this section.

These are comfort dolls made as simple tubes.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I learned something about Japan making this Kokeshi doll.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very sweet


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome dolls.


----------

